# MU Artistry Textbooks



## *Luna* (Jan 11, 2007)

I am interested in purchasing some text books to help further my "self taught" education. Were there any textbooks that you would recommend? Anything you found particularly helpful? Any help and input is always appreciated.


----------



## aeni (Jan 11, 2007)

Richard Corson editions are extremely valuable in both collection and learning.

I have also enjoyed this book as it has many many classroom or at home lessons and projects.
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Make-...e=UTF8&s=books


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 12, 2007)

Crystal Wright's book is pretty helpful...and it required reading for MUDs portfolio class


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jan 13, 2007)

All of *Kevyn Aucoin's* books are phenominal.  There are 3 instructional/portfolio-like books titled as follows:

_The Art of Makeup_
_Making Faces_
_Face Foward_

There is also a 4th book which is a tribute to Kevyn titled: _Kevyn Aucoin: A Beautiful Life_, but it's not as informative on technique but a great book if you admired him as an artist, as many of us do.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 15, 2007)

MUD has their set of books. The Corson books are also industry standards, espcially for theatre. It depends greatly what aspect of makeup you are looking to work in, to what books you should read.


----------

